# 06 660 Grizzly



## Bauman

Any body out there snorkeled a grizz yet? The nice way with out the nut buster. Let me know. Can't let team Kawi one up team Yamaha!
Bauman


----------



## kawasaki09

the nice way wud prolly be is buying the kit, imo. i used to have a 05 grizz 660 and i snorkle it frm scratch except for the airbox. i bought the airbox snorkel kit but for the clutch i did it by scratch. it is a pain to do!


----------



## countryboy61283

Its a pain but flex hose helps a lot, I found a video on YouTube that shows you how


----------



## kawasaki09

yea ull save da hassle by using flex hose. i knw i took my time so evrything wud fit right and make sure no leaks


----------



## sloboy

yeah,,,,remove the stock rubber boot from the air box an replace it with a piece of plexi glass (secured by silicone and self tapping screws) next cut a hole in the side ( i cant remember wich side right i think) an on the back or bottom, it is easier to use pool hose for this, the best way to connect to the air box is with 1 1/2 male & female pvc screw connection, you need to cut some of the treads off to get it to make up tight maybe this will help you oh yeah 1 1/2 pool hose fitts perfect into 1 1/2 pvc fittings


----------



## Bootlegger

IMO, this is the only bike I would buy a snorkel kit for...lol. Submarine makes a nice...so does Triangle atv I think. I know the Submarine one is NOT the nut buster kind...lol.


----------



## countryboy61283

Lol sometimes buying a kit is just the way to go


----------



## bamajeepjunkie

Performance ATV parts has a real nice snorkel kit for the 660, it's high priced but real nice.


----------



## JD GREEN

My brother and i are going to snorkel his '04 grizzly 660 next week we have to start from scratch cause he has a dial a jet on his and the snorkel kit will not work I will try and get some pics and see if i can post them


----------



## Bauman

right on guys, can't wait to see the pics.
I would like to buy a kit but being a cheap, broke red neck it's just not feasible. Plus whats the fun in a store bought outfit.


----------



## gpinjason

_removed by admin_


----------



## Dirty_Dawg

performance atv has a kit for 200 just got mine and NO INSTRUCTIONS HACKED PVC PIPE AND JUST PLAIN JUNK


----------



## z24guy

My buddy has a '06 660 with the nutbuster, I rode it once and didn't like they way it touched my naughty spot. I had to point it out on a teddy bear after the ride.:bigeyes:


----------



## Bauman

Hey guys finally got it done.


----------

